# Dark knight Rises score clips



## choc0thrax (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.slashfilm.com/listen-samples ... ses-score/


Sounds interesting.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn that guy can really score a movie!

It's good that he's gone back to what he really does best.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 14, 2012)

It makes me want to go see the movie. I loved the strings on Thin Ice and Rise.
The Electro stuff and SFX were also beautiful.......

Nice Link, Thanks


----------



## José Herring (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree. Seems like he's taken the modern action score to a new zenith. Elegant and emotionally powerful.

It's a strange time in movie score history though. On the one hand, you have straight up traditional scores like Avengers and on the other a score like this. What's an up and comer to do. There's no clear path. kind of like looking at a fork in the road and trying to decide which one to take. Getting harder to straddle both sides.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2012)

To what a great sound I can listn here.....!


----------



## Kralc (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. "Mind if I cut in" really stood out for me.

Is everyone releasing soundtrack sneak peaks on sound cloud now or something?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 14, 2012)

Jose,.............As one of my childhood idols from Dago Hill in St.Louis once said....
When you see a fork in the road, take it.
Yogi Berra


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.slashfilm.com/wb-chrisopher- ... s-tv-spot/

I predicted this might happen after a fan made a better John Carter trailer than the official one. 

Interested to see if this becomes more common.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 18, 2012)

Eh, might as well throw this in this thread:

http://www.slashfilm.com/hans-zimmer-ta ... man-steel/

"John Williams, the greatest living composer — full stop. And that happens to be one of his greatest themes. So no. And I’m not thinking of rewriting Beethoven’s ninth either. It just sounds like a thankless task, you know? So that’s unequivocally a no."

Anyone else excited to hear the eventual re-imagining of Beethoven's ninth as two alternating notes?


----------



## robh (Jun 19, 2012)

It might work if it were Beethoven's 5th.

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.slashfilm.com/trailer-the-dark-knight-rises/

New full length trailer that has some pretty wicked music that I guess is from the score.


----------



## Consona (Jun 19, 2012)

Gotham's Reckoning! I really cannot describe awesomeness of this one.



josejherring @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> It's a strange time in movie score history though. On the one hand, you have straight up traditional scores like Avengers and on the other a score like this. What's an up and comer to do. There's no clear path. kind of like looking at a fork in the road and trying to decide which one to take. Getting harder to straddle both sides.



[Big IMO] The score in Avengers was nearly unnoticeable, plus no strong musical moment. Which is regretful after terrific scores like Predator. For example in Thor you can hear music just fine, but it is so mediocre and generic.

The Dark Knight or the first Sherlock Holmes are exact opposite. Full of ideas and greatly produced, supporting the films exceptionally well. (But even great music couldn't save Avengers and Thor from being terrible films...)[/Big IMO]

I really like organic,"old-fashioned" sounds like flutes and such, but everytime I'm listening to _Molossus_, _Why So Serious?_ or _Mombasa_, my liking for synths grows strongly.  I'm thinking about this all day sometimes. Would be the 2001: A Space Odyssey better with Zimmer instead of Strauss? :D


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jun 20, 2012)

This score is definitely looking like it's going to be a lot more electronic than the previous installments. Looking forward to it!.


----------



## Consona (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.watertower-music.com/releases_spotlight.php?search=WTM39313 (http://www.watertower-music.com/release ... h=WTM39313)

1 minute long samples. It's hard to resist but I will wait for complex cinematic experience.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2012)

God this forum gets boring sometimes... so here's the full Dark Knight Rises score:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=92374


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2012)

Isn't the "Underground Army" sound awesome? I like all the tracks, but this is my favourite one.


----------



## Udo (Jul 10, 2012)

All that stuff sounds so samey .... total lack of creativity and originality, pseudo/highly contrived emotion, etc, etc ....


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jul 10, 2012)

Udo @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> All that stuff sounds so samey .... total lack of creativity and originality, pseudo/highly contrived emotion, etc, etc ....



i love Zimmer's works but have to agree with you, dude :/


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol there is plenty of new things going on here, I cant be the only one who is loving all the cool rhythmic stuff going on. not to mention that awesome 5/8 chant theme that keeps popping in.

Stunning work I think 

Dan


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds a lot like Inception, me thinks. I'm not expecting to be surprised, but I won't be disappointed either. Oh, it'll sound BIG!


----------



## Consona (Jul 11, 2012)

It's just original score tailored for specific film (nothing like Strauss in 2001: A Space Odyssey) that should match the picture and this is what Zimmer's music does really well in Nolan's films. I can't quote it because I don't remember source, but I believe Zimmer (and Howard of course in the case of BB and TDK) was told to do minimalistic score that would not distract from the action on the screen.

_Samey_ is just point of view. I think every soundtrack (I mean BB, TDK, Inception) has it's own character. They came from colaboration of the same people and they are supposed to carry that bigger-than-life feeling in combination with Nolan's refined approach. They are pretty original, imo. What other mainstream movie music sounds like Why so serious? or Mombasa?

What do you expect from film music like this?


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2012)

The reason some people say samey is they dont know what to listen to or appreciate.

Many people would tell you all classical music is samey and boring. Y'see? 

Thats not to say there hasnt been a lot of "samey" sounding stuff in recent years of a certain style, but Zimmer is at the most creative and innovative front of this "style" of sound design heavy music. He is probably one of the most innovative composers in Hollywood. I dont see many others that can compare in this way.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=34498

rsp


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2012)

I like parts of the Dark Knight but none of these examples do much for me. I'm still really excited about the film though. I do wish on "Why do we Fall" Zimmer had quoted the JN Howard "Wayne" family theme from BB. always really liked that string line. It was very profund sounding.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jul 11, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> The reason some people say samey is they dont know what to listen to or appreciate.



you don't say what i don't know what to do, just sit down and stay quiet, please 

btw, i'm not the classical guy type that you think i am... not at all


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2012)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> you don't say what i don't know what to do, just sit down and stay quiet, please
> 
> btw, i'm not the classical guy type that you think i am... not at all



The fact is if you dont know why people think this is innovative and creative then you clearly dont hear the same thing

I only used the classical music thing as an example. It could be anything.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 11, 2012)

Ed @ 11/7/2012 said:


> The reason some people say samey is they dont know what to listen to or appreciate.



FWIW, I'm a BIG fan of HZ, and I humbly think I know what to listen for or appreciate. I'll suspend further judgement until the score comes out, but I stand by my opinion when it comes to what I've heard so far - not much new. I'm sure I'll still love it.


----------



## Ed (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say its an improved deeper vision of his sound he already created, if you can agree with that,  But I dont think thats what the poster meant when he said "samey" if you know what I mean
.


----------



## midphase (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's difficult to compare composer A to composer B when one has unlimited resources at his disposal and the other is mixing in a bedroom.

I think that modern scores have become nothing more than background moods for the various moments of the film, and in that context Zimmer does an outstanding job...which is what you'd expect from someone with virtually unlimited resources.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2012)

Personally I do like a fair bit of Zimmers music and especially his quiet reflective cues or pure electronics. I maintain that his action writing is probably his weakest attribute though. This is where some grounding in counterpoint might be helpful. Look at someone like Goldsmith who had an uncanny knack for action cues by assimilating his main melodic material into the cue by deconstructing it like in New Friend from Papillon or Hanging On from First blood. Even Vision's recent Sun Tzu piece encompassed this same ideology. But as we have discussed at length, there's always more than one way to approach action writing. Personally I feel a little bludgeoned by Hans' action material though I quite like his melodic quieter material a lot.

Ie Thin Red Line or parts of Gladiator.


----------



## handz (Jul 11, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> God this forum gets boring sometimes... so here's the full Dark Knight Rises score:
> 
> http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=92374



Tried first 5 tracks, whoa....seems like those crazy unlistenable synth OSTs form 70s are returning and now they are wanna sound super cool. This for sure works in the movie but otherwise... go away!


----------



## Rctec (Jul 12, 2012)

@ midphaze....funnily, the 'Bane' music was mixed in my bedroom. We could never beat the sound.


----------



## midphase (Jul 12, 2012)

@Rctec...sounds good...can I come by your bedroom and mix my next cue?


----------



## jleckie (Jul 12, 2012)

midphase @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> I think it's difficult to compare composer A to composer B when one has unlimited resources (snip)



BEFORE Hans had unlimited resources he was still putting out outstanding music. Funny how people forget the humble beginnings of those popular today.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hm, it doesn't sound like Inception at all to my ears (I love Inception score). Also I disagree it's the "samey" old stuff. Inception was more..clean, transparent-sounding score. This one has a lot of ambience and paddish textures going on and is much more electronic.

There are not lots of 16th spiccato/ostinato phrases that you'd expect.

Must say I'm pretty impressed and surprised with "Mind if I cut in?" cue..awesome minimalistic cue, can't wait to hear it in context.

However, I love it and I can't wait to watch the movie. :D


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 12, 2012)

dcoscina @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> P. I maintain that his action writing is probably his weakest attribute though. This is where some grounding in counterpoint might be helpful.



This is always going to be a personal taste thing I'm sure but I have always found that particularly with action cues its not what you are saying but how you are saying it. 

The aim of action music isn't always as simple as it seems, your job with these cues is clue the audience into what the action actually means...is it a scene where the hero is clearly winning and we are showing how strong he is. Is our hero still standing and taking down bad guy after bad guy but we need to let the audience know that even though we are seeing how strong he is, he is still overwhelmed and is losing. With all the chaos going on, on screen sometimes its just more practical to show whats going on texturally/tonally as apposed to melodically which would most likely be missed in all the explosions and noise 

Again thats just what I think...and what do I know XD

On a side note the production quality is incredible, the 'loudness' some of the action cue achieve without sounding distorted or overwhelming is astounding.

Dan


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

A "samey" discussion in terms of film scores is intrinsically b.s. IMHO.

When a composer is hired, frequently the director tells him "I am looking for a score along the lines of your score for....." Also, if Film B is similar to Film A and the same composer does both, well, _of course_, the scores will be somewhat similar as the material is somewhat similar and the composer's sensibilities will lead him to those musical places.

It is NOT a film composer's job to be constantly breaking new ground, it is to serve the picture. If the picture affords him the opportunity to break new ground and he has that ability, more's the better, but the films that call for that or even allow it are few and far between and certainly there is nothing ground breaking about the Batman films. They are nice entertainment with good visuals and production values, little more.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 12, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> A "samey" discussion in terms of film scores is intrinsically b.s. IMHO.
> 
> When a composer is hired, frequently the director tells him "I am looking for a score along the lines of your score for....." Also, if Film B is similar to Film A and the same composer does both, well, _of course_, the scores will be somewhat similar as the material is somewhat similar and the composer's sensibilities will lead him to those musical places.
> 
> It is NOT a film composer's job to be constantly breaking new ground, it is to serve the picture. If the picture affords him the opportunity to break new ground and he has that ability, more's the better, but the films that call for that or even allow it are few and far between and certainly there is nothing ground breaking about the Batman films. They are nice entertainment with good visuals and production values, little more.



I tried to quote this to my friend as he disinterestedly clicked around the clips but when I was done he was already back to playing his soccer manager game.


----------



## midphase (Jul 12, 2012)

jleckie @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> midphase @ Wed Jul 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's difficult to compare composer A to composer B when one has unlimited resources (snip)
> ...



First of all, as far as I can tell, Hans didn't start out scoring student films with a Casio VL-1 and a cassette 4-track. His first IMDB credit is a 1984 french film starring Michael York...not too shabby methinks.

Secondly -- perhaps my point was misunderstood so let me clarify -- it would seem to me that we can all agree that at the heart of most of Hans' scores is an outstanding production sound. This is particularly evident on these Batman snippets that we're discussing which sound (from a production standpoint) quite amazing.

Now, if we are to give any credence to what pro audio literature tells us, then utilizing the best of the best when it comes to pre amps, EQs, exotic converters, SSL or API desks, vintage modular synths, etc. etc. should result in better sounds...right?

Secondly, if we are to give any credence to what industry professionals tell us, then experience and talent are key to the realization of great sounding production. So having access to some of the best engineers, sound designers, recording artists, etc. etc. should also result in a higher quality production....right?

Well, Hans has access to both (I assume...feel free to correct me Rctec), which yield really impressive production values to the tracks. Since we are talking about tracks which have very slick production values in the first place, I think it's fair to deduce that having access to the best of the best gives him a certain edge when it comes to the presentation.

I am a fan of Hans' work, but I also recognize its genius for what it is, and for what it's not. I would think (hope) he would too.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2012)

I think you're making a lot of assumption that are incorrect Midphase.

First, Hans shot to fame off of a little short film he did that got noticed. So the idea that he didn't start at the bottom is incorrect. He was as far down as you can get and then got noticed.

Second, he's hardly using anything these days that can't be easily gotten by just about anybody. What's remarkable about what he and his people can do is that they are extremely talented. The sound design stuff is great. The orchestral stuff, not that complicated, but effective.

The same equipment used by people that are less skilled and talented won't yield the same results. I've been into plenty of people's studio that have all the best stuff and their music sucks. Conversely, I've heard stuff by people at Hans' place that was amazing in spite of them not having the same funds that he has and yet manage to pull off amazing stuff.

So if you talk resources, talk people, knowledge and skill. Not gear really. Gear is important of course, but there's nothing being used today by anybody that isn't easily obtainable. UAD has great emulations of just about every piece of hardware that Hans routinely uses. And he's mentioned that in several interviews.

Hans has a lot of people, but you need to realize that 99% of the people that work for him are people that he trained himself. 

I use to make the mistake of thinking along the same lines that you are and then I met him, though briefly, and always in passing, the impression that I got is that the guy is not only more brilliant than he lets on, but also technically, knows his shit like no other composer I ever met.

He's found a way to blend technology into his creative thinking process. Music and technology aren't separate. It's a package that goes together in his mind. Most guys think like you do and I did. I'll make music then I'll get some guys to mix it with all the top equipment and it will sound glorious. That's really wrong. If what you give them doesn't already sound great then they'll be polishing a turd. Another composer explained it like this. You could have a fillet mignon made by the best chef, but if somebody smeared a little shit on it, it will taste like shit. Crude, but a great way to think about production.

There's a lot we can do, here in our own studios, to approach the level of quality that Hans is getting. Skill and persistence being the key. Then the "great gear" and the live players become the icing on the cake rather than the cake itself.

I heard so much stuff, done with samples at that place and with just a few guys, that I thought sounded good enough to go into the final mix of the picture. Them using samples and gear that we all have today.

I'm was in shock when I heard the original demo that Steve Jablonsky and Clay Duncan pitched to get Transformers. Utter shock and awe. Totally flabbergasted. Utterly floored. Blow away!

They did that demo with nothing more than what most of us have today. This was a few years back now, but it sticks out. I've dedicated the last 2 years to trying to figure out what they did. Because if any of us could get a demo like that heard, we'd be booking left and right. Of course, you have to have the connections to getting it heard, which they had.

My point is, its a mistake to think that it's all gear and if anybody had the same gear they'd get the same results. Not to be blunt, but we all do, and we don't. 

It's easy to disparage the guys at the top. I've done it. I've often used that excuse that if I had, x,y,z I'd do just as good, ect... But, then you meet the guy. And, in two seconds, you know, there's just something special about him. And what I've found, that's special, is that they have the ability to just get the job done, no matter what the circumstance.

So, you have to ask yourself the question, are they good because they have access to the best stuff, or do they have access to the best stuff because they're good?

And, what I've found is that the best stuff, makes it easier and quicker, to get what you want, but if you're willing to spend the time, you can get similar results with not the best stuff. But it takes more time. Like if you use the freebee compressor Molot, it can sound like Neve compression, but it takes maybe a few more minutes to finese it where as the Neve will get you their faster. Same with EQ.

--José


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 12, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> @ midphaze....funnily, the 'Bane' music was mixed in my bedroom. We could never beat the sound.



That's hysterical! Feels like the definitive word on this particular discussion....


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Rctec @ Thu Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > @ midphaze....funnily, the 'Bane' music was mixed in my bedroom. We could never beat the sound.
> ...



Hysterical indeed! I missed that. I should look through the pages more often.

I readily submit that Hans is the only composer in history that can take a pencil tapping on a desk and put it into a 200mil movie! Priceless!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2012)

God I have to get back to work. Can spend too much time here!


----------



## midphase (Jul 12, 2012)

Jose,

Before you get back to work, it would be nice if you actually spend a bit of time reading my post instead of criticizing things that I didn't say nor imply and ignoring the things I did say while you are too distracted by your eagerness to make yourself sound smart.

Just sayin'


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2012)

midphase @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Secondly, if we are to give any credence to what industry professionals tell us, then experience and talent are key to the realization of great sounding production. So having access to some of the best engineers, sound designers, recording artists, etc. etc. should also result in a higher quality production....right?



Well.. yeaaa. But here's where you're wrong,...

Troels Folmann making a whole awesome track from ONE SHORT CLAP sound :D and some FX plugins.

Point is, thats talent. If Hans or Thomas Newman had to use what I use their music would still sound amazing compared with what I do.


----------



## midphase (Jul 12, 2012)

That's the spirit Ed!


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Rctec @ Thu Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > @ midphaze....funnily, the 'Bane' music was mixed in my bedroom. We could never beat the sound.
> ...



You know its funny because it reminds me of teacher I used to know, he used to do a lot of work for the BBC and apparently record Queen back in the day. He always used to talk about how he would record various bits in parts of his house like his bathroom. lol

His catch phrase was "ITS NOT ALL SAMPLED AND DIGITISED ED". lol. He also said convolution reverbs would never take off. hehe


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2012)

midphase @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Jose,
> 
> Before you get back to work, it would be nice if you actually spend a bit of time reading my post instead of criticizing things that I didn't say nor imply and ignoring the things I did say while you are too distracted by your eagerness to make yourself sound smart.
> 
> Just sayin'



I read your post thoroughly, so where did I misunderstand you? You did say that Hans didn't start at the bottom, right? Well he did. You did say that it's the equipment and production value that makes his music? Or did I just infer that? I'm willing to admit when I've misread something, but seeing how other's including Hans himself, interpreted what you're saying the same way I did, maybe its the delivery.

Also, I really don't appreciate the snide comments. There was nothing in my post that at all disparaged anything about you personally. So keep your thoughts about me personally to yourself, and just comment on what I've wrote.

I am smart. I try to get smarter everyday. I don't hide that fact. I have no need or eagerness to make myself sound smart. It's like saying a tiger is eager to be ferocious. He just is. :lol:

I'm sorry if that offends you. But I really don't lay awake at night worrying about what Midphase thinks of me.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 12, 2012)

Oooh Jose, I was with you til you said "I am smart" and then immediately misspelled "try".

EDIT damn, you fixed it!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Oooh Jose, I was with you til you said "I am smart" and then immediately misspelled "try".
> 
> EDIT damn, you fixed it!




Haha! caught it before anybody else did!! You should have quoted it immediately and then shamed me for it. :lol: 

Plus I was typing while peeved. Not the best thing to do in my experience.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm 100% with Jose. In every word. 

I would also like to add that those that try and bring the top dogs down have this scent of jealousy amongst them which quite honestly is rather unbecoming of them.

(now we have to prepare for the usual reply of how jealousy plays no part in their discussion.)


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm hearing mostly production and sound design props here. Has anyone actually mentioned anything music related?


----------



## jleckie (Jul 12, 2012)

There are many ways to score a film. Zimmer uses a WALL OF SOUND approach. The amount of work and engineering that goes into that approach is laborious. however, Zimmers beginnings show that he has a great command over melody and 'hook' as well.

One of my favorite scores of his (K2) was rejected and if you listen to the what ended up in the film I think its 'less' musical than Zimmers offering. I understand the reasons for the score getting rejected however and may even be on the side of the film makers on that one but the Hans score for K2 is phenomenal IMHO.


----------



## mark812 (Jul 12, 2012)

dcoscina @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> I'm hearing mostly production and sound design props here. Has anyone actually mentioned anything music related?



So _Drive_ score isn't music, just sound design?


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2012)

dcoscina @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> I'm hearing mostly production and sound design props here. Has anyone actually mentioned anything music related?



Strange way of putting it? 

Anyhoo, I for one love the rhythms and odd meters.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 15, 2012)

Some really cool moments....score is out tomorrow...going to order the CD on amazon and wait for it to arrive in Mumbai!

And of course, 20th I will be in the cinema watching the film!

I think, Hans has done a brilliant job over all with the Batman series. It is very unique and instantly memorable. 

Really looking forward to the score!

@Hans,

Does your bedroom turn into a hybrid mixing environment at the flick of a switch with the moog synths rising from the earth? 

I thought mixing Sherlock Holmes 2 inside Cubase with UAD was insane and now this!


Tanuj.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe Hans has a portable bed, and this is in the most time in his studio.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 16, 2012)

josejherring @ 12/7/2012 said:


> The same equipment used by people that are less skilled and talented won't yield the same results. I've been into plenty of people's studio that have all the best stuff and their music sucks.



Wow, José, wonderful post - thanks. =o

* edit * I mean the whole post, not just this excerpt.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I was trying to hold out until I saw the film, but I'm travelling this weekend and the CD just arrived from Amazon so I had to pop it in the player. 

To me it seems like a good progression. The synths sound simpler that previous soundtracks, I'm not sure if I like them yet. A continuation of the CS80-like tones from Inception. I like the chain samples, they're nice ear candy accents instead of clanks like many scores use them. The mix is great of course, though a bit distorted in spots which is not typical from Hans. 

Of course he's reusing themes and sounds, it's the sound of that franchise. It would be a mistake to completely change it, this bugged me in the Harry Potter series when other composers moved away from the Williams themes and sounds. But Zimmer still finds ways to update the theme, like in "Fear Will Find You." Christopher Nolan even writes an essay in the liner notes about how Hans is constantly insisting on reinventing the score with each film. 

As for the "it's the indian not the arrow" arguments, I'd argue that it's not the gear but the team that gives him an advantage. Most of us are writing, recording and mixing alone. It doesn't hurt to have the best musicians, programmers, engineers and sound designers in the world helping you out. 

For me it's another great score to study. How do you update the Batman sound for a third film? How do you mix synths, orchestra, and sound design? How do you make chains into a percussion sound that doesn't scrape your eyes out of your sockets? It's all there. I can't wait to see it to picture.

[edit:] Oooh, the bonus tracks online are very cool. http://watertowermusic.com/dkrsoundtrack


----------



## Kralc (Jul 19, 2012)

Listened to it over and over now, and damn, it's scary! Can't wait to hear it with the film. 
Yeah, Nolan's little message is really nice, shows how much Hans is involved in picture as well as the sound. I also enjoyed his statement on other films/trailers "plundering" the series sounds. 

I couldn't get the bonus tracks to download though :(


----------



## Ed (Jul 20, 2012)

To be fair about the plundering a lot of that was also done by Hans and his studio too ;D


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jul 20, 2012)

I've just been listening to this score in more detail now. Absolutely stunning! 

The production value really sells this score. It kinda feels like Hans is returning more to his roots of electronica these days. I can't wait to see this in context with the visuals.


----------



## Ed (Jul 20, 2012)

So we've heard about the drums and the synths and the rhythms and the sound design etc... but what about the MUUUSSSIIICCC?????


:D

#parody


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/2 ... 88776.html


I've been caught trying to sneak a box of Glosettes into a showing... how did this guy get in packin' like Rambo.

And who brings a 3 month old to a midnight showing of dark knight rises?


----------



## MacQ (Jul 20, 2012)

For those interested, U-He is releasing a special version of Zebra (Zebra HZ) which was Hans' custom-build of Zebra 2.x integrating filters from Diva. They're releasing it with ALL of the presets Hans and Howard did for the film series. No joke!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 804&type=1

~Stu


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2012)

MacQ @ Fri Jul 20 said:


> For those interested, U-He is releasing a special version of Zebra (Zebra HZ) which was Hans' custom-build of Zebra 2.x integrating filters from Diva. They're releasing it with ALL of the presets Hans and Howard did for the film series. No joke!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 804&type=1
> 
> ~Stu



"Don't try to sound like me! Find your own sound.... actually scratch that, here's a synth specifically designed so you can sound like me".

Pretty interesting though.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 20, 2012)

Just some opinions/observations:

I really wasn't a Hans fan until the Batman reboot. I knew he was great at what he did but the over-the-top sound or treating the orchestra like a synth or arp just never pulled me in. It wasn't until Batman Begins (or maybe further back with The Ring) that it started to realize how great he and JNH were are hitting picture, moving action along, matching all the emotional (and actual) colors...you know, film scoring. He just kinda rules at that whether you like the music or not. 

I really like Hans now that he's come back to synths. Even if it is Zebra most of the time. There was that Pensado's Place interview with Alan Meyerson where he says he reamped most of the synths in David Julyan's The Prestige and Cliff Martinez's Traffic scores; to great effect as we can all hear. I'm curious how they got Inception/DNR to sound so huge and still gritty. I'd kill to be a fly on the wall when those decisions are made. 

No disrespect to Hans, but I kinda miss David Julyan as part of Chris Nolan's films. The tone that he sets for each of those films matches the neo-noir style so well, the way it floats above all these hand held shots and jump cuts/greating editing style...it just feels great to watch. Of course, using him in the Batman franchise doesn't seem like a choice the gods would make. 

Has anyone noticed that The Prestige and Inception are like...essentially the same film?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 20, 2012)

Rctec @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> @ midphaze....funnily, the 'Bane' music was mixed in my bedroom. We could never beat the sound.



Were you half awake or what..?


----------



## KEnK (Jul 20, 2012)

Funny...

These days when I hear a minor string arpeggio w/ continuously thumping drums,
followed by a long "ominous" horn note, I just turn it off. 
Both mentally and physically.

I've heard it so many times that it's become a completely generic and meaningless approach.
But it does fit w/ the completely generic and meaningless Action/Superhero silliness that it's always made for.

I'm not 15 years old.
Guess I've moved on...

Sorry, but I think somebody had to say it.

k


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 20, 2012)

Funny...

I turn off when I hear jazzbo's blowing over changes like they're trudging through the NYT crossword puzzle. (That's when I reach for my Warne Marsh records.)

Trying just watching the movie and enjoying yourself!


----------



## KEnK (Jul 20, 2012)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Jul 20 said:


> Trying just watching the movie and enjoying yourself!


Funny...

But several times during the 1st installment of the current Batman trilogy,
I found myself "taken out" of the movie by an adverse reaction to the overuse of the above mentioned formula.

This has also happened in "other popular movies".

I know...
it's just me.

I have to stop thinking there should be "Art" in contemporary cinema.
Silly of me. It's just not about that.

k


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 20, 2012)

It's not just you. I hear you, but you're expecting it out of the wrong films. Batman is a great popcorn movie. Foreign Arthouse is ain't.


----------



## KEnK (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks-

I've stopped expecting anything but sophomoric fodder from Hollywood.
I'm just reacting to a sentiment that this is the greatest thing since sliced bread.
To my ear it's more of the same over-used formula.

k


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2012)

So... has anyone else seen the movie? Thoughts?

Spoilers....



It's hard for me to describe since it's so sub mediocre it doesn't inspire me to.... yawnnnn so sleepy.... 

It does have one good scene. Batman shows up for the first time and his like bat theme plays and I was like yreeeahhh! And then that's it. The rest is pretty crap. 

It's actually hard to describe this film it's kinda just... there... A million characters show up and talk about stuff that you don't care about. sometimes there'll be a flashback or some terribly awkward exposition. Normally I'd blame some moron exec or producer for those things but Nolan has quite a checkered history with exposition and plus he's also powerful enough that the higher ups may not be able to meddle with his shit too much. 

Bane's first fight with Batman is incredibly boring, maybe they should have put music with it? Bane breaks Batman's back I guess? I dunno they didn't make it very dramatic but later Christian Bale actually did do a good job looking like he was in pain. And then he sits in prison for 2 hours watching TV here and there.

Joseph Gordon Levitt is in it a lot and his main role is walking through doors and saying some lines. He is known as a hotshot for this. He does try to save kids at the end but then fails and just stands there.

Batman dies but then is revealed to be eating lunch. Pretty exciting. 

Uhmm commisioner Gordon runs through a lot of alleys and Cotillard is there and... I don't know why but she gets in a vehicle with this bomb thing and drives it around instead of just detonating the bomb. 

Bane's voice is terrible. He doesn't do anything cool. His fighting is cool for 4 seconds when he punches really fast and then misses and takes chunks out of a pillar with his fists. 

In total this movie had around 7 1/2 minutes of cool stuff.

The music was pretty good. It's one of the better aspects of this film.

Anyways it still beats avengers by a long shot which was absolute garbage. I still can't believe people in my theater gasped when some dude named Agent Coulson died who I had always referred to as "That suit guy from Thor who I think drove an Acura?"


----------



## Kralc (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll have to disagree on a few things. (but I'm an overly optimistic/excitable kid, so factor that in)

You're TL;DR-ing things and taking them out of context a bit, 
"...he's eating lunch. Pretty exciting." With the whole emotional context etc. it's a pretty poignant shot. Michael Caine's performance aided this a lot I think.

"..He's known as a hot shot for this" Again, you're kinda leaving out what he's actually saying. 

And can't she not detonate it, because Gordon was jamming the signal? I think? 

It isn't the TDK though. Which did feel a lot tighter (even if not as tight as some others itself), and here there is sometimes too much, and an unsmooth-ness, but none the less, it's an extremely enjoyable film, (for me anyway).

Anyway, I'm still on a bit of a high from the film, (after how it left you, you might think this is a little lame of me). So I apologize if my sudden onset of fanboyism is misplacing any sarcasm in your post.

The score is a definite high point though.

I totally agree on the Coulson/Avengers bit though...that kid had it coming anyway,


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2012)

Kralc @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> I'll have to disagree on a few things. (but I'm an overly optimistic/excitable kid, so factor that in)
> 
> You're TL;DR-ing things and taking them out of context a bit,
> "...he's eating lunch. Pretty exciting." With the whole emotional context etc. it's a pretty poignant shot. Michael Caine's performance aided this a lot I think.
> ...



The thing with Batman dying would be emotional but they brought him back. Ruined. The second I saw Caine sitting there at a table I knew what was coming. I almost laughed when earlier Caine is talking about how someday he'd wish to be sitting at a restaurant and see Wayne uhhh eating with someone? or something. Real corny. Anyways this movie had no balls. You either gotta give me Gotham exploding or Batman dying. I think the main way to describe this film is slow and unsatisfying. I had cinematic blue balls for almost 3 hours.

What was Gordon Levitt saying? Do you know? I'm seriously asking, I'd be curious to know. All I remember is the dumb lines about him being a hotshot. Got a little gay vibe from that... 

Was Gordon jamming the signal? I was wondering what he was doing in the back of that truck. I guess he had a nuclear bomb detonator jammer hidden in his mustache the whole movie.

I think the reason this movie is so slow and tedious is that everyone is just kinda sitting around for most of it. Wayne takes forever to put on the suit and then once bane takes over the city everyone just sits around. Wayne is stuck in prison. Catwoman is in prison. Alfred is gone. Gordon levitt walks around the city giving cute little notes to the guy from prison break through the sewer. Gordon is either in bed or confusedly running around alleys looking for a bomb to climb next to and sorta just struggle with it or something. He's got something in his hand that falls at one point but that could've been a tv remote or xbox controller, I didn't get a good look. Bane shows up magically whenever he's needed. Catwoman shows up whenever needed. Cotillard just shows up behind gordon on the street. then 2 seconds later wayne shows up when catwoman beats up a guy over an apple. 

And Liam Neeson is a hologram. Or more likely a memory except I'm pretty sure he provided information that Bruce didn't know which would mean he's either a ghost or hologram.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 21, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> The thing with Batman dying would be emotional but they brought him back. Ruined.



No, they bought back Bruce Wayne. I think the guy kinda deserved to get the one thing he wanted back in TDK after all that.



choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> The second I saw Caine sitting there at a table I knew what was coming. I almost laughed when earlier Caine is talking about how someday he'd wish to be sitting at a restaurant and see Wayne uhhh eating with someone? or something. Real corny.



Yeah it is a bit corny to want to see someone you love be happy. :lol:
It could have been cool if they just cut to black after we saw Caine, sort of inception style, but I would've been happy either way. More shots of Hathaway are fine with me.



choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> Anyways this movie had no balls. You either gotta give me Gotham exploding or Batman dying. I think the main way to describe this film is slow and unsatisfying. I had cinematic blue balls for almost 3 hours.



Unsatisying!?! Did you not see that beautiful cinematography! Did you not see the amazing un-cgi-ed stunts? Did you not see that truly great finale? The score? The Acting? There was a lot to satisfy me.

And anyway they killed almost two entire footbal teams, football teams man!!!



choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> What was Gordon Levitt saying? Do you know? I'm seriously asking, I'd be curious to know. All I remember is the dumb lines about him being a hotshot. Got a little gay vibe from that...



What I got from it is that to the more experienced/qualified characters, he came off quite headstrong cause he kept disagreeing with their tactics, wanting to go all in now, to try and save the people, when they thought it was dumb idea. I can't remember the exact words, but I thought the use of the term was somewhat justified.

A gay vibe? Maybe if "hotshot" was followed by the captain saying "nice ass".



choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> Was Gordon jamming the signal? I was wondering what he was doing in the back of that truck. I guess he had a nuclear bomb detonator jammer hidden in his mustache the whole movie.
> 
> 
> > "He's got something in his hand that falls at one point but that could've been a tv remote or xbox controller, I didn't get a good look."



Were you even paying attention?



choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> I think the reason this movie is so slow and tedious is that everyone is just kinda sitting around for most of it. Wayne takes forever to put on the suit and then once bane takes over the city everyone just sits around. Wayne is stuck in prison. Catwoman is in prison. Alfred is gone. Gordon levitt walks around the city giving cute little notes to the guy from prison break through the sewer. Gordon is either in bed or confusedly running around alleys looking for a bomb to climb next to and sorta just struggle with it or something. He's got something in his hand that falls at one point but that could've been a tv remote or xbox controller, I didn't get a good look. Bane shows up magically whenever he's needed. Catwoman shows up whenever needed. Cotillard just shows up behind gordon on the street.
> 
> This "most of the movie" is just the build up to the finale, there was a whole chunk before it, maybe you fell asleep?
> 
> ...



Hallucination? But the character is meant to be an actual immortal, so since the Nolan-batman is a bit more "real", he's immortal as a ghost? Maybe?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 21, 2012)

Kralc @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Jul 21 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with Batman dying would be emotional but they brought him back. Ruined.
> ...



-Yes, the execution of Alfred wanting to see someone he loves be happy was corny. I know, how could anything involving love ever be corny? It's nuts.

-Pfister's cinematography was great as usual. Love practical effects. The score was really good. The acting was mediocre. The finale was trash. Don't know what you mean with the football teams. Are you saying that CG fest was a good scene?

-That dude repeatedly calling Gordon Levitt hotshot felt over the top and forced. The only way I could explain it was he had a crush on him.

-Then I guess the build up to the finale lasts for about 2 hours. 

-Yes she does beat up two guys before biting the apple and giving it back to a kid. I am sorry I failed to mention those important details which were very relevant to the coincidentality of catwoman and bruce popping up in the same place at about the same time.

-Ghost or whatever he was about the 50th character to show up. And thank god Juno Temple's character was in this. The movie wouldn't be the same without the blonde chick who lives with catwoman or something and um she uh she's in the movie and she well she does hand catwoman some fingerprints in an envelope. In addition to handling envelopes, Juno Temple's character is adept at standing in a hallway.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know exactly, but every scene before Bane's attack on the stadium, plus the finale plus the wrap up, lasted a good bit longer than 45mins. And my comment about the team was just a joke. (obviously a bad one, I'll try hold off on them until I get some practice in)

Haha, yes. I Thought the exact same thing about Juno Temple, and that mercenary guy. I wasn't sure if they were special extras or supporting-the-supporting-actors-actors.

And on the ending, I like corny. Oh no. Now I'm quoting romantic comedies. I'm going to bow of the discussion here. I'll definitely go see the film again, I'll try to watch with a more critical eye, I'll probably see the points you make.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2012)

Saw the movie yesterday. Bane was the best thing about this movie. Absolutely laughed his character.

As for the movie..... Not so much.


----------

